# Daily Mail article about egg donation.



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

An interesting read...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1154782/Whose-eggs-Mother-falls-husband-plans-donate.html


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It's Daily Mail again so... 

An interesting article but I dind't like the way they played on her reason for doing it was because she wanted to spread her genes llike it was something a bit sordid and wrong. I doubt that's the main thought that goes through most egg donors minds - especially not egg sharers! 

C~x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I have just read the article and added my comment.  Given that she has had OHSS, I feel it would be unwise of her to donate again.  She has her existing children to think of, and they must come first.  I am concerned that she is so intent on donating again that she is prepared to put her health and her marriage at risk, and that does cause me to wonder about her motives.  

EG x


----------

